# How do



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all, 
just registered and thought i'd say hi to every one.
stay in scotland so have to travel for the decent slopes.
just started boarding last season and love it! can't wait for the winter to roll back around and get myself out to banff and probably revelstoke if it's easy enough to get to next feb, with some time at france in between now and then.


----------

